# Baby Cleaning (more...)



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that I have got my descaler, I gave my Baby a good clean (I went on the Gaggia website to work out exactly what model I had, and it is a Baby Black ... for some reason I had been calling it a Baby ABS).

Anyway, I descaled, and I also used my newly obtained Cafiza to soak the filter and showerhead.

On the cleaner I did see references to 'backflush' and so did a search ... oh dear there seems to be a bit of controversy over whether you can or should backflush a Baby









My machine is brand new ... should I try and backflush? (and apologies as I don't wish to stir up a contentious debate )

David

:read:


----------



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

a quick search says there is a 3way valve in the baby black, which generaly means your fine to backwash.

to double check; is there a tube or outlet into the driptray that occasionaly spits out a bit of water when you finish making a coffee ? if so then your fine backwashing, all it does is pull some water and cleaner back through the system and out this valve.

repeat backwashing with just water afterwards is my suggestion to reduce the chance of tasting traces of the cleaner


----------

